
Microsoft announces Windows 8.1 with Bing to help sell lower-cost devices - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/05/23/microsoft-announces-windows-8-1-bing-help-partners-sell-lower-cost-devices-will-debut-computex/
======
fredsted
I really thought Bing was default in the current version.

